# Englander Stove not running properly



## rider718 (Nov 29, 2010)

This is my first time posting to this site but I have an problem with my Englander pellet stove I was hoping I could get some help with. 

I bought an Englander pellet stove from Lowe's on 11 - 21 - 2009 and used about a skid of pellets last year. This year I used the last 3 bags of pellets from last yr (Somerset Hardwood Pellets) with no problem. I bought another skid of the same pellets and as soon as I have started using them (I am currently on the 2nd bag) my stove started acting up. 

The stove will run for about 45 mins then the top auger will stop working. The fire will burn out but the bottom auger and I have no pellets dropping into the pot. Most of the time I have to push the "on" button to restart it (which it only runs about 15 - 20 mins) or, it will restart on its own (????). I have swept out the burn area and hopper so I know that is all clean and I am almost certain there is no obstruction between augers.   

I have checked some other threads on here and think my stove might have some dirt / ash somewhere inside of it which may be causing the problem, but being a new stove owner I have no idea what to do, where to check, etc. 

If there is any advice or suggestions anyone could give I would certainly appreciate it. 

The model of my stove is a 25-PDVC

Thanks

Doug


----------



## krooser (Nov 29, 2010)

I predict somebody riding to the rescue very soon.....


----------



## imacman (Nov 29, 2010)

Doug, welcome to the forum.  Lots of helpful people here.

First of all, please put the model number of the stove in the thread title, and/or add it to your signature line....right now, we have no idea what stove you're talking about.

If the top auger stops running, you could have a vacuum switch problem....there is a switch that gets vacuum from the combustion blower suction and if the hose that connect the switch to the vacuum source is broken or cracked or disconnected, the auger will stop.

Read this section of the Englander trouble shooting: www.englanderstoves.com/help/PelletStove/feedprob04.html    "The lower auger is turning but no fuel is coming out" toward the bottom of the article.

If this doesn't help, you are lucky in that Englander's Senior Tech is on this site sometimes, and may see your post and respond.  His name is Mike Holton.

If you can't solve the issue here or Mike doesn't chime in tonight, call their Tech Support tomorrow and ask for Mike (1-800-245-6489)

Hope this helps


----------



## rider718 (Nov 29, 2010)

Posted the model # of my stove at the bottom of my post. It is a 25 - PDVC.

Thanks again

Doug


----------



## esuitt (Nov 29, 2010)

I have found out in the last week my 25 pdvc is very temper mental. But these guys will do their best to get your straightened out!


----------



## krooser (Nov 29, 2010)

Ed S said:
			
		

> I have found out in the last week my 25 pdvc is very temper mental. But these guys will do their best to get your straightened out!



Hey... sounds familiar.

I have someone/something in my house (if you know who I mean) that is pretty temperamental, too (if you know what I mean)....


----------



## Nicholas440 (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum,  and hang in there, the Englander experts should be chiming in on your problem soon.  Holiday weekend probably has them busy with family  etc.    

Sorry to hear your stove shuts down.  I would make double sure that every nook and cranny inside that stove is clean and vacuumed out. Check your vent make sure its clear.   If your  stove runs  fine for 20 minutes and the fire looks normal  I doubt that your vacuum switch is bad.  A bad vacuum switch will not allow any pellets to feed, so your stove wouldnt start up at all if the vac switch was bad.   

The first thing anyone will mention when a stove wont operate properly is  make sure your stove is clean.  A lot of problems arise from a dirty stove.  I clean mine about  twice a week,  thats a complete vacuuming, scrape out the burn pot , make sure the air holes are all clear, brush off the combustion blower fins, and so on. 

Sommerset pellets are very good pellets Ive burned them in the past.  You want to check your pellets too make sure no moisture has gotten to them.  Moisture is very bad news when it gets into those pellets.


Good luck,  I hope your stove is back up and running normally again soon...


----------



## MCPO (Nov 29, 2010)

Two things quickly come to mind , could the new pellets be bridging ?(pellet length too long)  and I`d check the hopper lid switch is not preventing the top auger from turning.


----------



## rider718 (Nov 29, 2010)

I checked the pellet length and they are fine. Even had a friend come over and look at the pellets as well and he said they are fine. Also the hopper lid switch - It seems to work fine as I manually hold it down to check it everytime I have to restart the stove. 

I don't know. I am going to call Englander in a few mins.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 29, 2010)

You didn't tell us at what setting you were operating at.

In the case that the auger restarted on its own is interesting and points to an over fire situation.  Try running the stove at a room fan rate at least one higher than the firing rate.

The control board will shut off the top auger in an over temperature situation and will restart it once the temperature sensor says things are cool enough, sometimes the stove will still have a working fire in the pot and the fuel feed will resume at other times there will not be a working fire and the stove will shut down.


----------



## rider718 (Nov 29, 2010)

Usually I just hit the "on" button and after it starts working (fire in the pot, etc) it is set at 1/1


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 29, 2010)

rider718 said:
			
		

> Usually I just hit the "on" button and after it starts working (fire in the pot, etc) it is set at 1/1



Try 1/2.   If this works the fuel feed is letting too many pellets into the pot and the fan isn't able to keep up removing the heat.  

It is also possible that the convection fan isn't coming on and since you are in heat setting 1 would you tell us the setting for the lower three items on the control panel?


----------



## rider718 (Nov 29, 2010)

I called Englander and got terrific customer service (I wish I could remember the persons name I spoke to).  The rep. told me that either my top auger motor is going out or my stove needs cleaned. Anyway, they are sending me a new motor for the auger so I will wait until it gets here and do everything at once. 

VERY HAPPY with ENGLAND'S STOVE WORKS!!


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 29, 2010)

rider718 said:
			
		

> I called Englander and got terrific customer service (I wish I could remember the persons name I spoke to).  The rep. told me that either my top auger motor is going out or my stove needs cleaned. Anyway, they are sending me a new motor for the auger so I will wait until it gets here and do everything at once.
> 
> VERY HAPPY with ENGLAND'S STOVE WORKS!!



Ditto!

I think you'd be hard pressed to find anyone here who'd say other wise.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tnt8281 (Nov 29, 2010)

krooser said:
			
		

> Ed S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, but I'll trade. Mines pregnant.


----------



## doghouse (Nov 30, 2010)

Were there any error codes displayed when the stove shut itself off?


----------



## rider718 (Nov 30, 2010)

No codes at all........


----------



## imacman (Nov 30, 2010)

Doug, did you try hooking up a temporary power lead to the auger motor?  

I made one out of an old lamp cord and put 2 spade connectors on the ends.....disconnect the auger power leads in the stove, then connect the lamp cord and plug it in the wall (direct power).....if nothing happens, you'll know for sure where the problem is.  If the motor runs, then the problem is obviously elsewhere.

As for Englander Tech Service, they are the best!  Mike has a good crew there.


----------



## Topshelf (Dec 1, 2010)

I have to second or third the kudos for Englanders Service Dept.
Everyone I have talked to is very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## rider718 (Dec 19, 2010)

I know it has been a few weeks but I just wanted to let everybody know that I received the auger motor from England Stove Works - replaced it, cleaned out the stove very well and all has been fine since. The stove and pipes were not very dirty so I believe my problem was the auger motor. Nonetheless I am happy again and VERY HAPPY with England Stove Works.


----------

